# Trouble upgrading FreeBSD 12.0 to 12.1



## RendabML (Jul 27, 2020)

Hello,

Trying to upgrade a FreeBSD server from version 12.0 to 12.1. Have done this before on others but am getting stuck on this one. Ran the freebsd-update -r 12.1-RELEASE command as root. it checked my system and then went through several minutes of downloading and merging things. I thought it was going to complete but suddenly it came to a place where it said that the /var/db/locate.databasefile had been modified locally and it appears to have stopped. Nothing after that. It was waiting at a message ending with (END). I tried several things and finally did a CTRL Z and it let me out to an active prompt and says that the job is now suspended. I have searched the Web and the forums but have not found an answer. I think I must be missing a very simple and obvious thing here but cannot figure it out. Have any tips for me. 


Thank you,

Clint Bridges
Moses Lake WA


----------



## bsdnoob (Jul 27, 2020)

RendabML said:


> Hello,
> 
> Trying to upgrade a FreeBSD server from version 12.0 to 12.1. Have done this before on others but am getting stuck on this one. Ran the freebsd-update -r 12.1-RELEASE command as root. it checked my system and then went through several minutes of downloading and merging things. I thought it was going to complete but suddenly it came to a place where it said that the /var/db/locate.databasefile had been modified locally and it appears to have stopped. Nothing after that. It was waiting at a message ending with (END). I tried several things and finally did a CTRL Z and it let me out to an active prompt and says that the job is now suspended. I have searched the Web and the forums but have not found an answer. I think I must be missing a very simple and obvious thing here but cannot figure it out. Have any tips for me.
> 
> ...


Try again and when you see the *: *sign, press *q*. I got the solution here.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 27, 2020)

Messages like that require a VI command to close them. And they is what bsdnoob just advised you.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2020)

RendabML said:


> It was waiting at a message ending with (END).




```
q or Q or :q or :Q or ZZ
              Exits less.
```
less(1)


----------



## RendabML (Jul 27, 2020)

Lamia said:


> Messages like that require a VI command to close them. And they is what bsdnoob just advised you.


Thank you ... that was one of my gaps in Unix, not learning the VI commands. I will try it and see what happens.


----------



## RendabML (Jul 27, 2020)

bsdnoob said:


> Try again and when you see the *: *sign, press *q*. I got the solution here.


Thank you, it worked.!


----------



## RendabML (Jul 27, 2020)

Hey Fellows,

Thank you. It worked! I am now on 12.1


----------



## Lamia (Jul 28, 2020)

Keep a vi cheatsheet beside your PC. Or download one.


----------



## richardtoohey2 (Jul 28, 2020)

Don't think anyone explained why this happened; it still trips me up as I switch between FreeBSD 11.x and FreeBSD 12.x systems.

I think I'm right it saying it was down to this:









						FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE Release Notes
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org
				




The default PAGER now    defaults to less(1) for most commands. [r337497]





__





						[base] Revision 337497
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				




Probably not directly applicable to your situation if you started on 12.0.  But not just freebsd-update - there are other programs that will use the same PAGER.


----------

